# Repainting my Look KG 281 and need sticker kit



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

As some of you may know, I picked up a piece of steel pipe in my wheel last week and it cracked my seat stay. I plan to send it out to Calfee for repair and am thinking of having it repainted to the color scheme I originally wanted, black/gold. I would like it to look as original as possable. The stickers are what worries me. Lookusa has no clue. Do you think Look in france may still have them? Is there a place that deals in old stock sticker kits? Below is the paint I want, the cracked seat stay and pics of the stickers I need.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I was looking into having a frame repainted a few years back. One of the larger paint shops online stated that they could make a decal set for frames. They used 1mm vinyl and a laser cutter. I think it was Airglow, but I am not certain.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a few I called. I know joes is the one who used to paint for Kestrel when the frames were still made in the USA. Both places claim to make decals if they are unavailable. I don't think you are going to have much luck finding replacements otherwise.

http://www.cyclart.com/

http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Here is a few I called. I know joes is the one who used to paint for Kestrel when the frames were still made in the USA. Both places claim to make decals if they are unavailable. I don't think you are going to have much luck finding replacements otherwise.
> 
> http://www.cyclart.com/
> 
> http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/


I agree. LOOK is not very helpful when it comes to replacement decals. A good quality painter can reproduce them


----------

